# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  swap 55gr Sierra gamekings for barnes 55gr ttsx?

## scoped

as above

----------


## Double Shot

Which game kings .224 SBT or HPBT? How many have you got, nothing to trade but could be interested in purchase.

----------

